# Butane conversion for Zippo lighters



## Acme (Oct 10, 2004)

I've come up with a butane conversion for Zippo lighters. The conversion uses a flint ignition, not the more delicate piezoelectric spark. 

I thought I'd put these things on eBay, but it occurred to me to ask first if anyone here is interested.

Larry (Acme)


----------



## paulr (Oct 10, 2004)

Cute idea! I doubt I'd buy one, but would be fun to see some pics.


----------



## matt_j (Oct 10, 2004)

I would be interested if:

-price is right
-conversion doesn't require me to have masters in engeeniering
-it doesn't leak 
-lasts decent amount of time
-it won't blow my balls off (I lived 200 miles from Chernobyl when I was a kid so can't take any more hits below the belt if I want to have lil POlaks running around)

Matt


----------



## Acme (Oct 10, 2004)

Matt - 

1. I'm not certain about the price I'd ask on eBay. I'm thinking $45 including a new Zippo 250. 

2. The conversion is as simple as the procedure for refilling the Zippo: you just take the Zippo insert out and slip the butane insert in.

3. The conversion is an OEM part from another quality manufacturer, so it has a warranty. It won't leak and it shouldn't ever fail.

4. The conversion has a fairly large tank; a little smaller than a Windmill lighter, but similar. Probably 1 gm capacity. I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how to do that on this Forum.

5. The butane fuel will continue to emit as long as the Zippo top is open. The action of the top controls the fuel valve. 

Sorry to hear that you were exposed to the Chernobyl disaster...I have the impression that birth defects and infertility were much less of a problem than one would expect from the extent of exposure. But who can tell when there's no free press. My brother lived close to Three Mile Island, which had a much lower level of exposure and I don't think there were any substantial genetic aftereffects in the community. I wish you luck.

Larry


----------



## Lurker (Oct 11, 2004)

It seems like it could be a good idea if properly done and not too expensive, but you would have to be able to explain why this would be better than a cheap Bic or Cricket. Is it refillable and windproof? $45 seems a little steep to me.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm interested as well. Can you email me pics?


----------



## Acme (Oct 11, 2004)

Lurker, the conversion will be windproof and refillable...and definitely properly done. 

Acme


----------



## Samoan (Oct 13, 2004)

Are these the Vector or Blazer inserts?

-F


----------



## Acme (Oct 14, 2004)

Very clever, these Samoans!

You got it. Vector is exactly right. It's a good lighter. Not perfectly windproof, but then neither is the Zippo. It has no heater-wire like some butane lighters have.

So what's the big deal? The big deal is that these Vector Thunderbird lighters that will match a Zippo exactly were only made for a short time. The current version of the Vector Thunderbird is sized differently so it won't work anymore. I have a bunch of the old ones, NOS.

Why did KGM/Vector change their design? I have no idea. But given the stories we heard about Mag Instruments playing the heavy with Arc and another flashlight manufacturer, I would not be surprised if it came out that Zippo did exactly that with KGM. But I don't know.

Acme


----------



## bigcozy (Oct 14, 2004)

How much to convert a Zippo if we send you one?


----------



## Acme (Oct 15, 2004)

No need to send me the Zippo. I can send you a NIB, but ugly (or should I say butt-ugly,) Vector Thunderbird, for $20 plus shipping, and you can pull out the insert yourself from the Vector and put it in your Zippo case. Keep the Zippo insert in case you ever want to convert it back. Actually, you may want to keep the ugly Thunderbird case in the event of a warranty matter. 

Larry


----------



## Samoan (Oct 15, 2004)

The Vector Thunderbird is a great unit. The $20 is a good price. You can see them listed for about $5 less, but notice I said listed, you can't *BUY* them for that much since they were discontinued. I love mine and I have the Blazer Z-Plus (torch insert) coming soon.

Also, from what I understand the discontinuation was the result of a threatened lawsuit by the nice folks at Zippo. If you look up the Thunderbird you will see that they look suspiciously like a Zippo.

-F


----------



## Acme (Oct 15, 2004)

The main difference between the Blazer and the Thunderbird is the Blazer uses a Piezo electric ignition and the Vector Thunderbird uses a flint-and-wheel ignition.

Acme


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Oct 15, 2004)

Please send me a PM with payment details, I am interested.


----------



## K-T (Oct 17, 2004)

Folks, just a reminder that this should not end in some kind of "for sale" thing. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Acme (Oct 17, 2004)

Before creating this thread, I looked up the CPF Rules and found that none of the 8 rules listed prohibited selling. I was a little concerned about the nudity prohibition (#3), as the lighter insert without its case looks, well, undressed. At least I knew I wasn't violating rule #6, "Whining and complaining about rules."

But I had not looked far enough! I should have searched the FAQ's, where I have just now found it: - "Participants may not use the Forums to post or transmit advertisements or commercial solicitations of any kind."

Accordingly I withdraw my offer of this conversion on this thread.

But it might be found in CPF auctions (this is not a solicitation, just a comment on how very large the number of offerings are in CPF auctions)

Acme


----------



## blacksmithtech (Oct 18, 2004)

Wow, Isn't that an odd post. First this guy has "Come up with a butane conversion for Zippo lighters for $45" Then the price is $20 plus shipping for the "insert". I just ordered a couple of Vectors on line and they are only $19.90 with shipping for one. You guys are way to nice, this is a bold face attempt to misrepresent the forum. Hay , I have developed a substance composed of two molecules hydrogen and one molecule oxygen and I am willing to sell it to anyone who will Paypal me.


----------



## iStormy (Oct 18, 2004)

[Removed]


----------



## Acme (Oct 18, 2004)

OOOoo, Blacksmithtech, that's COLD! 

But didn't the earlier post read $45 "with a Zippo 250"? That'd be like...TWO NIB lighters, right? But the $20 I said in my note to Bigcozy was for one lighter; the Zippos are about $25 by themselves. But, "HAY", you'd have to be able to read first. And subtract.

I have no idea what else you are trying to say in the rest of your message. By "bold face" are you trying to say "baldfaced" as in undisguised? By "misrepresent the forum" are you trying to say mislead people? The H2O thing went totally over my head. I think you're misunderestimating me...

Except for those who are on lighter forums, few people know that Vector lighter parts are interchangeable with Zippos. 

There are only a few old style Thunderbirds left in the pipeline. Only one or two internet dealers have any right now. The $20 I was asking is a few dollars more than a volume dealer will charge, but soon it'll be a bargain. 

I'm, like, about two weeks early. Arc Flashlights fanatics are kicking themselves over a two week delay in taking action. Of course, this is no Arc flashlight I'm talking about here.

Acmewelding (Larry)


----------



## blacksmithtech (Oct 19, 2004)

Acme, Sorry if I ruffled your feathers. Your first sentence in your original post said that you “ Had come up with a butane conversion for Zippo lighters.” You really didn’t come up with anything; you’re just taking someone else’s lighter and idea and trying to sell it to us. You didn’t post on this forum and say “ Hey everybody – here is something to check out before their gone!” No, you tried to make a little dough. Just don’t act so indignant. I don’t think anyone here shocked; it’s just the wrong place to try to make a buck. If you don’t like the comment, blow it out sideways and have a nice day!


----------



## Acme (Oct 20, 2004)

OK.

Acme


----------



## Brunk (Oct 20, 2004)

Have a look at THIS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## cy (Oct 20, 2004)

brunk, it's got electronic ignition, which I don't want. welcome to cpf.

acme, I want one of your old stock lighter w/flint. I would rather purchase it from you. As you are the one that passed the information to us in the first place. Welcome to cpf too.

Please PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2004)

Brunk, that one uses the far more delicate piezo-electric ignition as opposed to the much more rugged flint ignition. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Acme, if you have a fixed price stated, you can also sell them in the non lights BST forum /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2004)

blacksmithtech, please keep it friendly, baiting will *not* be tolerated. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Consider this a warning.


----------



## Acme (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks, guys, for the help and interest. I think I'm getting the hang of this...the thread continues in the Buy/Sell/Trade--non-lights section of Candlepower Forums.

Acme


----------



## K-T (Oct 21, 2004)

Acme, did you actually get my email?


----------



## Acme (Oct 21, 2004)

Yes. Thanks for the gracious note.

Larry (Acme)


----------



## iStormy (Oct 21, 2004)

[Removed]


----------



## Acme (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, the clink's the thing. Zippo sponsors a collectors' club and a forum called Zippo Click. But you can always put a piezoelectric insert in it, like the $12 one above--the valve is in the ignition trigger.

Acme


----------



## xochi (Oct 23, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up Acme. My one complaint about using a zippo was that it didn't go well with my Bong (leaves an oil slick in the bong water) so I'll be hunting you down as soon as I get some disposable income. Er, if I remember that is.


----------



## paulr (Oct 23, 2004)

Acme, it's perfectly ok to offer stuff for sale here, but it should go in the BST forum if you're selling just a few items. If you're a professional dealer you're supposed to pay a fee and use the dealer forum, if I understand correctly. I'm sure the moderators can help you out with this. Somewhere on CPF there's a policy page. Anyway that insert looks nice. I'm tempted to buy one just because supplies may dry up, but I've never owned a Zippo before, so it would be just another gadget that I don't need.


----------



## Acme (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, PaulR, for your thoughts. As you suggest, I have started a new thread on the "Buy, Sell, Trade" (or B-S-T) section within the Main Index. I put in a little more information there as well as a picture of the insert.

With regard to Zippos, the Zippo company puts out a great number of different cases, like team sports emblems, cars, abstract colors, all sorts of things. They put out many new models each year. But inside, they are the same lighter (except for the gold and titanium models, that is) and have been so since WW II, when they became popular with GI's. 

If you want just a basic chrome fliptop butane lighter, just order a simple chrome KGM-Vector Thunderbird from Randy's Tobacco Shop (the link is on my B-S-T thread), and forget about the Zippo entirely. If you didn't care about the fit to a Zippo, it wouldn't matter whether it was last year's discontinued model or this year's rounder-looking model. It wouldn't be a Zippo, but it'd certainly light up reliably. 

Acme


----------



## paulr (Oct 25, 2004)

Acme, yeah, that's what I mean, I've seen plenty of Zippos and I know that they're classics and all that. I'd certainly own several if I were into lighters. As it is, I rarely have a use for any kind of lighter, though I have a few cheap disposable butane ones kicking around here. If I were to go for the classic-style flip-top lighter I'd certainly want it to be a real Zippo, hence my taking notice of the butane insert.


----------



## cy (Oct 25, 2004)

just got my thunderbird lighter in. It's exactly as represented. Butt ugly, but butane insert fits my old zippo perfect. 

An excellent post and offer. 

Since I don't need a lighter very often, fluid would dry out inbetween uses. 

A very useful upgrade for your old zippo. Now let's see how this insert holds up.


----------



## Acme (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks, CY, for your comments. The ol' USPS is getting pretty quick...I only sent them out on Friday.

I hope these things will hold up and that you don't have to ever use the warranty. Part of the whole attraction of this concept is its robustness. 

Incidentally, I don't know how long any refillable butane lighter can hold its fuel. I had a high-end Colibri that, over some months, lost fuel. I sent it in to Colibri for repair and when they returned it they said nothing was wrong with it. Yet I have a 20 year old BIC cylindrical "Clik" that has held its fluid; however it is disposable and not refillable.

Acme


----------



## FlashGordon (Oct 31, 2004)

I just got my T-bird in from Randy and it looks great! Appears to be solid brass. I still pulled the guts and slipped them into my little-used Zippo. Had to clean and apply some silicon grease to the old Zippo to get the insert to fit all the way down. I had ordered a Z-Plus jet flame insert at the same time and it now has a home in my T-bird. Got the best of both technologies now. Since jet-flame lighters are banned by TSA, I wonder if they will even look at a Zippo? (or clone)


----------

